#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Ударение в палийских словах

## Ardavarz

Sotthi vo!
Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума!
Я изучаю пали самостоятельно и у меня возникают некоторые вопросы. Вы можете сказать мне что-нибудь о месте ударения в палийских словах? Я так и не нашел информацию об этом в учебниках. А мне кажется, что это все таки немаловажно - например, если правило такое же как в санскрите, то по месте ударения могло бы различать существительные и прилагательные, первичные и вторичные сложные слова и пр. Вот например в санскрите личное имя Gotama и фамильное имя Gautama имеют ударения соответственно на первом и последнем слоге. В пали, думаю, оба имена будут звучать как "Gotama" и их можно различать только по месте ударения (если, конечно, здесь в силе то же самое правило, но я в этом не уверен). Вы знаете что-нибудь об этом вопросе? Или, если можно, подскажите мне где можно прочитать подробнее.

----------


## Сергей Муай

Вам наверняка помогут тут: http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/board,6.0.html

----------


## Ardavarz

Спасибо! Попробую.

----------


## AlexMF

Как такового ударения в пали не существует. Есть разная долгота гласного звука.

----------


## Zom

Долгота гласного звука и есть ударение.

----------


## AlexMF

Не совсем так. В оригинальном пали тонов, кажется, нет. Тайский же пали, напр., тоновый, и вместе с долготой гласной присутствуют 5 тонов, один из которых можно принять за ударение (падающий тон). И тогда в слове из двух слогов, в каждом из которых присутствуют долгие гласные, может показаться, что привычное нам ударение будет в том слоге, который будет "падающим". Но с другой стороны, падающего тона в двусложном слове может и не быть. Какой слог в этом случае считать ударным?  :Smilie:  А если в обоих слогах есть лишь короткие гласные?  :Wink:  
Так что в нашем понимании ударения в пали не существует.

----------


## Zom

Я имел в виду русские слова. У нас ударение - именно растяжение одной из гласных.

----------


## Юй Кан

Сорь, количественное ударение (т.е. выделение гласной долготой звучания) и в русском -- лишь один из четырёх типов ударения.

----------


## Zom

Я имел в виду ударение в одном слове.

----------


## AlexMF

Честно говоря, местным гражданам довольно трудно объяснить, что такое ударение, ибо в местной грамматике это понятие отсутствует. Зато присутствуют тоновые составляющие (никак с ударением не связанные) и долгота гласного, связанные друг с другом.
Рассмотрим простой пример слова с одним ровным тоном - _гата/кхата_ (четверостишье-заклинание). Обе гласные "а" долгие. Читается слово абсолютно ровно - гаатаа. Можно сказать, что ударение есть у каждого из двух слогов, но можно сказать, что ударение отсутствует, т.к. оба слога читаются одинаково ровно. Второй вариант предпочтительнее, поскольку даже если считать, что оба слога ударные, этот факт не несет никакой смысловой или фонетической нагрузки.
Та же история легко наблюдается со словами, содержащими краткие гласные звуки в одном ровном тоне, где ни один слог не выделяется никакой интонацией или долготой, отличной от других.
Сложнее дается поиск ударения в словах, слоги которых имеют разные тоны. Тот, кто не знаком с тональными языками, попросту не поймет, что там в словах вообще происходит, ошибочно полагая, что слышит ударение.  :Smilie:  А на деле это просто тоновые правила, каждый слог многсложного слова читается по своему собственному правилу.

----------

